# 2 strippers at Puff's house!



## Puff1 (May 26, 2007)

Well just strip steaks. I cooked these bad boys "Bistecca alla Fiorentina".
(Please refer to your "Barbecue Bible" page 125.)
This is the only way I cook 'em. Eaten with a side of my favorite beer.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2007)

Looks great Puff..the old Chargriller does good for steaks.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2007)

On the gasser   Raining like all get out all day  
CharGriller is making an appearance Sunday. (Had to clean the cobwebs & whatnot out first) It's amazing what kind of whatnot can pile up when not used


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2007)

Geez Puff. You had me going for the 2 seconds it took the thumbnails to load.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 26, 2007)

******!.......................good looking steaks! Tease............


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2007)

You da man Puff!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 26, 2007)

great marks and color!!!  Put any mustard sauce on em??


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> great marks and color!!!  Put any mustard sauce on em??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2007)

That's perfect!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 27, 2007)

Oh yeah baby.  LOVE ME SOME STEAKS.  You just need this to go with it:
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=130420#130420


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2007)

I forgot all about the 'shrooms and onions


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 27, 2007)

THAT DOES IT I WANT STEAKS TOMORROW. But I already got an eye of the round, Damit BOY


----------



## chris1237 (May 28, 2007)

Steaks look done just the way I like them. 8) 


Chris


----------



## john a (May 28, 2007)

Looks like you did one for me Puff, nice and rare; love a good steak.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

Great looking steak Puff. They really make grills that use gas ?


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Great looking steak Puff. They really make grills that use gas ?


The "old fashioned" way of cooking.


----------

